# a few amphibians



## atrox (Aug 17, 2009)

I decided recently that I didn't always want to lug 40 lbs around while herping.  No, I didn't lose that much weight...

Anyway, my DSLR gear is ridiculously heavy, so sought out to get a Point and Shoot.  I checked out the Olympus Stylus tough series, and settled on the 8000 something or other.  I decided to field test this camera, which is shockproof, waterproof, etc.  Basically it fits in my pocket and I don't have to pamper it or even acknowledge it at all.  It could be the ultimate field camera (the zoom is very limited though, has a range of about 10').  

So I planned on a little excursion with my good buddy Marty Whalin, my girl and dog.  Here's a snippet of what we saw, the pics could be better I'm learning this new camera for certain.  It's super weird not having the big camera in hand, but also kind of nice.  I hope you all enjoy.

Some funky fungi (ID anyone?)






Green Frogs were abundant, while at first I was excited to see them again this quickly passed as they became common.







Two lineds were dirt common and super fun.  It was a hot day, and being in the water made it a good time herping.  We literally saw at least one under every rock we flipped.  I had a few triples and Marty said he did better but I haven't seen his pics, LOL...







Marty, is seen here herpin hard, or was he hardly herping?!  It's funnier to those that know Marty.







Corydalus aka Helgramite  Check out it's gills down both sides of it's abdomen.  This was shot underwater!  How cool is that?






A stubby tailed Two Lined






Millipedes were commonly seen, I really like them as they're inoffensive and fairly large.






Any of you who have herped with me know that I love toads, and get excited over almost every one I see.  I lost some of my enthusiasm as I had to watch my step to keep from squashing metamorphs by the drove.  

Here are a few of the better shots I managed with the new gear.
American toad


















Fowler's Toad were represented in various sizes and colors as well.  The red one caught my eye and took two grown men several minutes to detain...

metamorph






Large adult 






Toad lover's bliss right here






This one could have sat on a dime with two or three friends!  I thought it was a cricket frog until I finally got it to sit still.






I was really surprised to see this Wood Frog out in the heat just hopping around.  I always associate these with cold spring mornings.






This fish had expired but we saw a bunch of them, about 3-4" and Marty and I didn't know what they were?






We also saw a lot of Longtailed Sallies but they didn't cooperate as far as photography goes...






Pingleton, 

Here's a corny joke that was made and we thought of you, so I have to include it.
We saw a Croc in the water!






Thanks for looking,

Justin


----------



## josh_r (Aug 17, 2009)

the fish is some type of sculpin. very cool post! i love caudates! thanks for sharing!

-josh


----------



## ahas (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice yellow salamander.  What was the size of that little guy?

Fred


----------



## skippy (Aug 17, 2009)

the mushroom looks to be some kind of bolete but it's kind of hard to tell. did it have gills or pores on the underside?


----------



## atrox (Aug 17, 2009)

ahas said:


> Nice yellow salamander.  What was the size of that little guy?
> 
> Fred


The yellow sallie is a Long Tailed Salamander _Eurycea longicauda
_, they're common in clean, rocky streams in the Midwest.  I would say this one was a largish adult maybe 7".

thanks for all the kind words guys


Justin


----------



## ahas (Aug 17, 2009)

7 inches eh?  It looks small on the pic.  I love salamanders.


----------



## atrox (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, they are small, but Long!  Hence the name Longicauda.  Ambystomids are more robust, but a much tougher find when it's hot out.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Aug 18, 2009)

the fish : a mottled sculpin? , Cottus bairdi


----------

